# garoge built jericho bay lobster skiff



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Jericho said:


> I'd like to build a Jericho bay lobster skiff, a strip built 15 foot lobster skiff.
> I'm learning some tips, tools, and techniques on skiff building.
> 
> don't get all excited because i will not be building it anytime soon. Since my dad's 27'' trailerable sailboat is in the garage i need for building the Jericho lobster skiff. Supposedly hes going to fix the sailboat up this and next winter so that wee can bring it down to Florida a store it in our carport down there but hes been saying that for the past 6 years, he will get to it eventually though.
> ...


You might want to set fire to your Dad's rag boat and get to work on this cool skiff. Love the tumblehome. Great video as well. On a sidenote, the owner of the skiff in the vid, Larry Wilson, is a crazed animal when it comes to wood boats; he is on his _5th_ Rybovich and probably thinking about his 6th.

On the question of power there is a company in the UK making yacht tenders from 10' and up by the name of Williams. They offer diesel jet power so you may want to contact them for their source, though I would guess a Merc 300 might be cheaper.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Jericho said:


> everybody here seems to be from the south of the Mason Dixon line. anybody from the new England area where the Jericho lobster skiff comes from


Your spelling of the word is how the posh English says it! Ha!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> You might want to set fire to your Dad's rag boat and get to work on this cool skiff. Love the tumblehome. Great video as well. On a sidenote, the owner of the skiff in the vid, Larry Wilson, is a crazed animal when it comes to wood boats; he is on his _5th_ Rybovich and probably thinking about his 6th.
> 
> On the question of power there is a company in the UK making yacht tenders from 10' and up by the name of Williams. They offer diesel jet power so you may want to contact them for their source, though I would guess a Merc 300 might be cheaper.



Love the Rybovich's. Knew a guy who lovingly restored an old 48' day fisher to better than it's glory days. I checked in at the marina periodically in Ft Myers to see 1st hand the project progress. It was a beaut!


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

This boat is GEORGIOUS from in person viewing i can say that it looks like glass from top to bottom. an absolute piece of art! LOVE it you have my support on this little boat project.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Jericho said:


> can someone tell me how to post a pic because i want to post a pic of little blue so yall could see
> 
> thank you


Easiest route for me: you will need a link to a .jpg file (or other format). You can accomplish this by getting an account with photobucket, Flickr, or other hosting service (these 2 are free). Once you upload your pics to a site like that, click the icon that looks like a mountain between the smiley face and film strip while writing your post on this forum. Paste the direct link to that jpg file that you copied from your hosting service.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Haha hang in there


----------



## jdpber1 (Aug 21, 2013)

yes at the Georgetown Boat show.


----------

